# We have decided to Move to Australia in 2011



## irish family move to oz

HI all !!

well this is only the start of our journey and we would like it for you all gave us some advice, tell us your experiences etc !!!
we are a family of 4 moving from ireland to australia, ( not sure what part )
all depends on my husbands job offer.
our children are 6 and 2
dreading the flight, but thats all lol
looking forward to everything else !
thanks!


----------



## desdeBsAs

Hi and welcome!
The flight isn't that bad.... if you are able to break it up with a stop in Asia. Singapore or Malaysia could be a good idea..... although understand you might just want to get it over and done with having the little ones with you.

I'm a Melbourne girl myself so will always recommend it as a place to live! But Australia is a massive country and there are lots of lovely places to call home.

Best wishes!


----------



## irish family move to oz

desdeBsAs:
thanks so much !
everyone i speak with who have moved, all have said move to melbourne!
i think its a possibality !!!

i was looking at flights today and its stops in singapore! so thats gud, stretch the legs a bit !!

we are very excited about our move !
keep in touch x


----------



## desdeBsAs

Well all those that don't say Melbourne I guess are living in 'County Bondi'... and there's a lot of them!


----------



## Wanderer

irish family move to oz said:


> desdeBsAs:
> thanks so much !
> everyone i speak with who have moved, all have said move to melbourne!
> i think its a possibality !!!
> 
> i was looking at flights today and its stops in singapore! so thats gud, stretch the legs a bit !!
> 
> we are very excited about our move !
> keep in touch x


There's a lot of Irish blood all over Australia and not meaning the spilt type though most bushrangers and the rebellion known as the Eureka Stockade at Ballarat gold fields a bit west of Melbourne would have a fair bit of Irish connection I imagine.
Jim Stynes is President of the Melbourne football club or may have stepped down because he is recovering from a cancer operation but Jim is oneof the modern day famous Irish imports having been one of their great football players too - a much respected fellow in Melbourne.
And Victoria and Tasmania are probably what we have in way of countryside most like Ireland though nowhere near as cold or wet.
A nice Celtic club in Melbourne too.

Singapore is a great place to spend a few days too, a very cosmopolitan European feel to it as well as being in Asia but english is basically their first language and some great shopping there as well as Sentosa Island which is kind of like a mini Disneyland and a Zoo where you can breakfast with Orangatans, Chinese/Japanese Gardens etc.
So if you've not yet booked the flights or can make a change and can take a few days off for a mini holiday, it's a great experience there though you may be gasping with the humidity and so keep the fluids up.
You'll find street vendors and kiosks in parks that all have bottled/canned drinks of interesting tropical flavours like crunchy cocnut with mango etc.

But even if it's just an airport stop, you'll find the airport massive as well with plenty of shops/eateries and freebies like internet and vibrating chairs to massage tired bodies. 
The hotel at the end of the initial terminal, either T1 or T2 has a shower facility for a fee but a great service in itself and a pool.


----------



## Skydancer

Hi Irish family! Great to meet you and your very welcome here.... 

Hey, you will love Australia, and as Wanderer says, so much Irish blood all around. I'm originally from Melbourne and definitely, it has a lot of charms as well as a climate that would be a little more bearable for newbies from the misty isles. When I was in Ireland, I was struck with how the countryside reminded me of Victoria. Of course, Ireland is more green in many parts. 

Wanderer's and Desde's suggestion of a Singapore stopover is one I'd second. Fascinating place, and safe n clean as well.

Good luck with everything....


----------



## irish family move to oz

wanderer & skydancer ! 
thank you for your reply ! we are so so excited about our big move!
i was awake all night last night, just thinking thinking thinking !!!
we will be meeting with a potential sponsor for us tomorrow night.
They have offered my husband work and will then consider a sponsorship after 6 months. I hope it goes to plan of course !
i will let you know how we get on tomorrow night.
in the meantime im gonna google Melbourne for schools, rental property etc !
thanks so much for your advice with the flight too, only ill be traveling alone with the two children so I think if i stayed at the airport until the next flight was available ! , ill be too tired for a mini holiday , mind you i could do with one now !!!!

keep in touch !


----------



## Wanderer

Singapore is about the safest place on the planet even with a 2 yo in tow and it'll be all the more reason to have a better break.
As to the visa and


> They have offered my husband work and will then consider a sponsorship after 6 months.


The company will need to offer sponsorship straight away and your husband will need to apply for a sponsored visa, most likely the 457 by the sounds of it, and then that can lead to PR sponsorship.
Details via Employer Sponsored Workers - Workers - Visas & Immigration
I'd suggest not making any commitments such as flights/insurance etc. until the visa is approved, though one requirement for the 457 is to have insurance in place and I think you may also find a reference to the Oz reciprocal agreement waiving it for UK citizens at least and not sure if we have it in place with Ireland too but if not IMAN Australian Health Plans - Health Plans for Temporary Residents Working in Australia may help and then when in Oz if you're after private cover, Private Health Insurance - iSelect is handy.
You also need to be aware that the temporary 457 visa is reliant on having the sponsor and so if that changes for any reason whatsoever, he'll need to seek a new sponsor, another type of visa etc. or you'll be making plans to return, so just leave any too permanent commitments until you do have PR.


----------



## AlexHope

Hi Irish family,
Good to hear yr family planning migration to Australia. The 'DownUnder' is a huge country's by its look in the world map and it's in fact difficult to decide which state to settled down. All states along coastal regions are deemed favourable as long job is the main concern of all factors to afford the living there. With a potential employer's sponsorship means job is gauranteed without having to worry sick seeking job in the new envir. 
I'm a Malaysian chinese still locating in Kuching Sarawak at the moment. My family of 4 with children aged 15 & 9 officially granted Australian PR in June 2009. In fact, since we lodge in our PR application, it took about 1 1/2 yrs to have had our PR approved due to certain changes in the new immigration policies imposed by the government. 
Fyi, you may need some patience....it will take a lenght of time to have yr PR application transacted by the authorities.
We will be spending our new year eve in mid air flight and landing at Adelaide SA on the 1st Jan. 2011 to start our new living there. 
Upon arrival there, my main concerns is to start looking up for a decent job earnings to support my family. It's going to be really tough having to start all over again. I'm an experienced Cad draftsman specialised in light metal truss and framing building system and my spouse is a qualified "Registered ICSA" the U.K certified, working in local bank as Senior Executive. Any good advices are most welcomed from all helpful.
Good luck to all PR applicants and hope yr dream comes true.


----------



## egyptian reality

nice idea great


----------



## irish family move to oz

AlexHope said:


> Hi Irish family,
> Good to hear yr family planning migration to Australia. The 'DownUnder' is a huge country's by its look in the world map and it's in fact difficult to decide which country to settled down. All countries along coastal regions are deemed favourable as long job is the main concern of all factors to afford the living there. With a potential employer's sponsorship means job is gauranteed without having to worry sick seeking job in the new envir.
> I'm a Malaysian chinese still locating in Kuching Sarawak at the moment. My family of 4 with children aged 15 & 9 officially granted Australian PR in June 2009. In fact, since we lodge in our PR application, it took about 1 1/2 yrs to have had our PR approved due to certain changes in the new immigration policies imposed by the government.
> Fyi, you may need some patience....it will take a lenght of time to have yr PR application transacted by the authorities.
> We will be spending our new year eve in mid air flight and landing at Adelaide SA on the 1st Jan. 2011 to start our new living there.
> Upon arrival there, my main concerns is to start looking up for a decent job earnings to support my family. It's going to be really tough having to start all over again. I'm an experienced Cad draftsman specialised in light metal truss and framing building system and my spouse is a qualified "Registered ICSA" the U.K certified, working in local bank as Senior Executive. Any good advices are most welcomed from all helpful.
> Good luck to all PR applicants and hope yr dream comes true.


Wow arriving on new yrs is amazing ! congrats ! i will be spending my last christmas and new yr here in ireland before we go ! my husband is off now on jan 31st and we will follow in July. really looking forward to it! best wishes to you and your family


----------



## AlexHope

Thank you Irish family. Do keep in touch in the forum and we may meet up someday at somewhere in this big Australia. During our first landing for 2 mths stay at Adelaide SA in Nov. last year. Well...I can tell that my brother in-law neighbours are friendly and enjoying meeting nice elderly peoples walking down the street greeting 'G'day' with big smile on their faces. We feel comfortable and liking them with their warm gestures. And of course there were some unwelcomed youngsters, but just ignored them.
All the best to you & family and welcome all the hopeful PR applicants.


----------

